# Granite in Minneapolis area???



## simiesue (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi,
Can anyone recommend a discount place that sells slab granite? I am overwhelmed with all of the granite places out there and I am really just looking for an inexpensive place to order from.
Thanks for any tips.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

simiesue said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone recommend a discount place that sells slab granite? I am overwhelmed with all of the granite places out there and I am really just looking for an inexpensive place to order from.
> Thanks for any tips.


The cost of a granite counter top isn't just predicated on the slab price, unless you'll be fabricating it or want a really big island. 
Ron


----------



## simiesue (Feb 24, 2011)

I was looking for maybe a remnant piece of granite that can work in my kitchen. Not sure if regular granite showrooms carry remnants or is there a special place to shop for it.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

simiesue said:


> I was looking for maybe a remnant piece of granite that can work in my kitchen. Not sure if regular granite showrooms carry remnants or is there a special place to shop for it.


Fabricators cut the granite up and profile the edges. All fabricators have various sized pieces left over you can check out. 
Ron


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

simiesue" Depending on what you are calling a "remnant piece" of granite and what size--you might be able to find what you want at a local cabinet shop or a monument place. I have obtained, FREE of charge, pieces that were cut out for sinks. The shops around here have to throw them away as they have no use for them. I have a granite cutting board in the kitchen, a granite piece in my shop I use as a make shift "surface plate" and as a flat surface to sharpen my wood chisels and hand plane blades on. You can't be too choosy as to pattern or color with these, but they work. The edges are not really smooth, but dress out nice with certain grinding disc.


----------



## Beepster (Oct 19, 2009)

I haven't been there in awhile, but the last time I was there the ReUse center at Lake and Hiawatha had a decent selection of big pieces. 

Building Materials Outlet in Eagan.

B


----------



## JCarsten (Jul 6, 2010)

If you can't find the slab you need, the granite company I use for fabrication and installation is Granite Tops.
http://www.granite-tops.com/
They charge for the actual square footage, not the entire slab (for most types of granite).

Jason Myrlie
www.jcarstenhomes.com


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

be sure to choose your granite installer carefully. A good price now can cost you in the long run. Not saying this guy went cheap, just saying you don't want a similiar experience. http://www.diychatroom.com/f80/lousy-granite-installation-93735/


----------

